# New Here



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Greetings all, I am new to the forum. I owned a rattie when I was a kid, many moons ago . Six days ago I bought 2 little girls. So I had a number of questions for anyone who cares to answer.
The counter girl wasn't sure how old they are. They are about 4 inches long, anyone know what approximate age this might indicate?
They have never bitten me, but yesterday while playing on the floor with them, they started to nibble very gently on my fingers and toes. Is this normal?
Lastly, the friendliest of the two occasionally sneezes and chirps. Is this an indication of anything to worry about?
Thanks


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

1. I'm not sure about this one, better wait to see what someone else has to say, sorry!!
2. If it doesn't hurt, don't worry about it! They're probably just checking you out and being curious. Sometimes my boys nibble gently on my fingers if I recently ate because they can still smell the food. Other times it's a sign of affection kinda, like they're grooming you. 
3. What kind of bedding do you use/what detergent do you use to clean their sheets? My boy was allergic to the bedding I first used/it irritated him, and as soon as I switched beddings it cleared up. She might also have an upper respiratory infection/some kind of cold so if switching bedding doesn't work, keep an eye on it and if it doesn't clear up I'd suggest making a vet appt!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the response, I have decided that they are playing when they nibble on me. They did it all day today and that has to be it. I use pine or aspen shavings as it has been what is most recommended on the web by every site I have viewed, with the exception of one site.
My rattie has not been sneezing as much today, I think she was allergic to me, lol.
I would still be interested in knowing the approximate age if anyone knows


----------



## MalReynolds (Jul 3, 2012)

DustyRat*** said:


> Thanks for the response, I have decided that they are playing when they nibble on me. They did it all day today and that has to be it. I use pine or aspen shavings as it has been what is most recommended on the web by every site I have viewed, with the exception of one site.
> My rattie has not been sneezing as much today, I think she was allergic to me, lol.
> I would still be interested in knowing the approximate age if anyone knows


Pine and cedar have been found to be toxic to rats. Aspen is a hard wood, and is safe.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Hmmm, Ok I will avoid Pine then. Aspen is what I will stick with.


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

I used care fresh before I litter trained my rats, and it held the smell pretty well. Plus they liked to burrow with it!!
I would also suggest freezing your bedding 24 hours prior to using it. This will kill any mites/unwated bugs that could possibly be in the bedding when you buy it.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Good lord!  Who would have thought there would be so much to glean on keeping ratties. Ok so I put the wood chips in the Freezer! "What the **** are you doing now!!" screams the wife. ROFLMAO! Hehe. And the first bedding I had been using was the stuff that came w/ the cage/exhibit I bought. It was Living World Pine. I shall dispose of it and go with the now freezing Aspen.


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

hahahaha sounds like the typical rat owning household =]


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

So one of my girls (Spotty) was sneezing alot. I took her to the vet for a check up. The vet said to not use wood shavings of any kind; but to use compressed paper pellets usually used for cats. So I got this stuff (called Yesterdays News by Purina) and now Spotty is no longer sneezing. I am relieved.
It cost me $83.00+12.45tax for the 10 minute visit to the vet. Seemed very expensive until the vet suggested at 6 months of age I get both my girls spayed. That will only cost $363.00 each! ???
Good lord! I need a second job.


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

At the vet by my house its only 50 to get them spayed. If you do they have a less likely chance of getting tumors.


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

I would check at various vets in your area. It might be worth a bit of a travel to get a cheaper rate with a vet for a spay. I know the vet I normally take my pets to is amazing and significantly cheaper than the others in my area


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Less tumors is good, that's what my vet said too. And 50 bucks would be easily affordable. But there is no way I can afford to pay 726 bucks. No way. Everyone here in Canada charges way more than what they should for services. It really pisses me off.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

by the 4 inches sounds like you got them at around 3 to 4 weeks old, typical pet shop age.
however the $50 for the spay is somewhat suspecious to me. how long as he been doing spays on rats? how many spays has he preformed on rats? I would rather pay the $300 for a spay with a vet who has done it hundreds of times then $50 for a vet who has only done 2 surgeries. Then again if he has preformed hundreds of surgeries with a high success rate for only $50, you have a pretty good deal.
Spaying a rat can help against tumors, but sometimes the risk of the female dying in surgery (which is a possibility with small animals) is not worth the risk of getting a spay done. thats why its important to have a really experienced vet. feeding blueberries (and/or black berries) every days helps prevent against tumors and promotes good health, so even if they do get spay might be a good idea for other tumors and cancer (carrots apparently also help prevent cancer but not 100% if that is true).


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Well I think that paying 363 bucks on a pet that is likely to live 12+ years a worthwhile cost. But on a pet that may be around for 3 years....I mean unless you are financially well off, no way.


----------

